# Stylus for galaxy nexus



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all

I apologize if this has been asked. I tried searching...

Is there an app similar to touchscreen tune for the gnex? I bought a targus capacitive screen stylus but its pretty weak for trying to draw and write. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Agent_Cooper said:


> Hi all
> 
> I apologize if this has been asked. I tried searching...
> 
> ...


Yep I just bought 3 stylus from daydeal.com and it works maybe 30% of the time but once i get to the curve it almost never works especially on the softkeys. It really pissed me off as it works on my girlfriends stratosphere. I bought them for draw something and sketchbook. But sadly returning them, except for hers.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Yep I just bought 3 stylus from daydeal.com and it works maybe 30% of the time but once i get to the curve it almost never works especially on the softkeys. It really pissed me off as it works on my girlfriends stratosphere. I bought them for draw something and sketchbook. But sadly returning them, except for hers.


Exactly why I wanted a stylus. It works better than 30% but its not good enough to draw well with.

This is the one I bought: http://m.bestbuy.com/m/e/product/detail.jsp?skuId=1151337&pid=1218226504600
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubsky (Jul 16, 2011)

Hahaha I have the same problem but mine works well enough for draw something and some times on soft keys. Works flawless on my girlfriends Inc 2 but hey I paid like 5 cents a piece lol so I didn't expect magic.
-Dubsky

From a Galaxy Nexus far far away...


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

vdubsky said:


> Hahaha I have the same problem but mine works well enough for draw something and some times on soft keys. Works flawless on my girlfriends Inc 2 but hey I paid like 5 cents a piece lol so I didn't expect magic.
> -Dubsky
> 
> From a Galaxy Nexus far far away...


OT but what kind of vdub do you drive? I have a '10 GTI...love it.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.xtand.net/alupen.html

Absolute awesomeness.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> http://www.xtand.net/alupen.html
> 
> Absolute awesomeness.


25 bucks plus 18 dollars shipping...really worth it? can you draw with it?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey Coop, sorry I don't know anything about a stylus, but it's good to see a fellow Twin Peaks fan on the forums.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Bought one of these on shop Android.com for $15. Arrived in 3 days! Review later

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Bought one of these on shop Android.com for $15. Arrived in 3 days! Review later
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Looks nice! where is the review?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> Looks nice! where is the review?


Oh yeah







I'm not gonna waste a whole thread on it so I'll just post it here:

* Incipio Inscribe Stylus*

http://www.shopandroid.com/incipio-inscribe-stylus/16A44A10645.htm










After buying it and using it for a week or so, it's not bad. There are things I like about it and things I don't like, but the good things outweigh the bad.

*The Good:*

It feels like a real pen when you hold it.
It's light enough to use but not too light.
Most of the time it's pretty responsive.
It leaves no smudges on my screen.
It has the clip, which I use and snap on my purse.
Can't go wrong for the price ($13) and Shopandroid shipped really quickly.

*The Bad:*

It's a little tiny. My hands aren't the biggest, but even I think it's kinda small.
The tip could be a sharper point. I use it mainly for draw something but for other things like scrolling through stuff, web browsing and where's my water it works relatively well.
It would have been nice if they had more colors, but beggars can't be choosers.

*Overall: 6.5/10*

I'm not an expert on these things at all, in fact other from the old Nintendo DS stylus I've never really used another one; this one gets the job done. If you want to draw though, I'd suggest something with a finer point.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks, Yeah I don't think you will find a single stylus that has a point to it. I wish I had one like that too. Thanks for the review I saw the price before and i was like omg cheap and looks really good so I wanted to know what you think.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

BOOM http://adonit.net/product/jot-pro/


----------



## Th3Annoyed1 (Aug 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> BOOM http://adonit.net/product/jot-pro/


This looks amazing. Definitely going to order this.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

XGear XGR5 Stylus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Xerrus (Jul 11, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> BOOM http://adonit.net/product/jot-pro/


Has anyone purchased one and tried it yet on here? Wondering if it'll work on draw something or sketchbook pro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Xerrus said:


> Has anyone purchased one and tried it yet on here? Wondering if it'll work on draw something or sketchbook pro.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I own the blue one. It's nearly completely accurate when I write but I think that's just because I have a screen protector on.


----------



## defens23 (Jan 7, 2012)

How is it for drawing?


----------

